# اللهجة اللبنابية:  ما معنى كلمة جملوقة؟



## tuhal

يستخدم كاتب لبنابي في روايته العبارة :  " جملوقة ناشفة " ولا أعرف معناها.  تظهر العبارة في حوار ولذلك أعتقد أنها مأخوذة من العامية اللبنانية.  من السياق يبدو أنها تدلّ على العضو التناسلي للرجال.  ما معنى هذه العبارة؟  هل لها معاني أخرى، كيف يستخدمها الناس بشكل عام؟​


----------

